
Never Mind E-Books: Why Print Books Are Here to Stay - Libertatea
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323874204578219563353697002.html?mod=WSJ_GoogleNews
======
jejones3141
My sole concern about e-books is DRM--I don't want to be tied to a particular
device, or to only be able to read a book as long as a particular server is
up, a particular company is still in business, or I can run a particular
proprietary program.

Once that problem is solved--so far, I stick to buying e-books I can get in a
format for which there are open source readers, e.g. O'Reilly books in PDF
format--e-books are great. I have too much stuff already, I don't need the
clutter. (Yes, there's the issue of backups, and always having a usable reader
at hand... but that's ever easier as time goes on.)

